# SIP Mercury



## LeoTheLakerBetta (Oct 12, 2012)

Well it's been a busy week and a lot going on around here and it was all made worse by the death of Mercury on Wednesday. He had a good life and I'm sorry I couldn't save him.. SIP Merc.


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

sorry leo. beautiful fish.sip.


----------

